# tahiti area bareboat charter-Looking for



## bch2mtns (May 6, 2012)

hi, 
i am thinking about charting for a few weeks in raiatea, tahaa, bb area. We have charted before in the area and cant stop thinking about getting back. 
we usually charter from one the the major companies, all over the carrib, Thailand, Whitesundays, and thinking about charter from a private person. 
Looking for Catamaran. Plan is 3+ weeks for wife and myself, and maybe have a couple friends join us for a week. 
thanks
my email is: [email protected]
Larry


----------



## SFU (Sep 21, 2011)

Very nice area.

You can also check out Maupiti (west of Bora Bora). As beautiful as BB and -almost- no tourists.
I hear the crossing from BB can be a little tough (some day they give bags to passagers doing the crossing with the regular ferry).
Have to check out the tide too, because Maupiti is a one pass island, so that could be tricky.

Far to the east you also have Marquises islands. I have never been they but every body that did say it's breathtaking, and again very few tourisms.

Have fun in the Fenua ( = home in tahitian and used to designed French Polynesia).

SFU


----------



## bch2mtns (May 6, 2012)

thanks for info. last time we were there, bora bora was suppose to be line of sight. we didnt see the island for 3 hrs after we left tahaa. nice squall rolled thru and probably had 20' visibililty, but we found the entrance and no problems. 

was hoping to find someone who owns a boat they would considered renting to me.


----------



## SFU (Sep 21, 2011)

Bora Bora is line of sight from Tahaa, I am very surprised you didn't see it right away.

The difficult pass to enter is Maupiti's one. Very narrow so there is a lot of current. Bora's pass is pretty large so usually there is no issue getting in and out.

It might be difficult to find an owner on sail net since French usually favor French forums like www.forumvoile.com • Page d and some other.
There is also 1 or 2 companies offering boat rental services.

Good luck for your search !
If you need some practical info let me know (I lived there 11 years) but since this is your second time you probably already know everything.

SFU


----------



## bch2mtns (May 6, 2012)

I guess it was a pretty big storm system that passed thru. we did not even see the outer marker, which we saw on our way back home and it is pretty huge!

we were only there for 10 days so dont think we know everything, lol!` probably very little. will be nice to spend much more time there, and not have to rush to get anywhere. who knows, maybe we can stay an entire month.



SFU said:


> Bora Bora is line of sight from Tahaa, I am very surprised you didn't see it right away.
> 
> The difficult pass to enter is Maupiti's one. Very narrow so there is a lot of current. Bora's pass is pretty large so usually there is no issue getting in and out.
> 
> ...


----------



## mike6969 (Nov 1, 2008)

Has anyone used Sail Connections for Charters in Tahiti. They have some nice looking large Cats but can't get any info on the company. Concerned about sending a large deposit to a company I know nothing about.


----------



## wxpeter (Sep 18, 2012)

I am looking for a 40'-50' catamaran to bareboat in Tahiti (flexible pick up loc) for mid Feb-mid March 2013. I am an experienced sailor and have chartered 30+ times around the world. need a boat that has 4 cabins and 4 heads minimum. Just looking for ideas on best place to rent or find an owner that would like to do a direct rental. Peter


----------

